

Ask HN: Have any good flash card decks to share? - Terry_B

Was just listening to this great Mixergy interview with Derek Sivers. http://mixergy.com/derek-sivers-blog-interview/<p>He mentioned the idea of using flash cards and the Spaced Interval technique to learn business books like The Personal MBA and wished someone would turn that book into a flash card deck.<p>Got me thinking, are any of the good people of HN doing this? Have any good business and programming related decks to share?
======
uberuberuber
I have a deck with ~40,000 facts for the USMLE Step 1 & 2 licensing boards
that I use daily just for fun. My goal is to have flashcards that cover an
entire medical school curriculum.

Here's the spreadsheet that I am making the flashcards from...it is primarily
medical facts but lots of assorted knowledge as well.

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21526819/Master%20Memorize%20List.xl...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21526819/Master%20Memorize%20List.xls)

------
mattm
If you use Anki, you can search through public decks and download them for
your own individual use. I use Anki for studying Japanese although so far I've
just been making my own decks.

~~~
Terry_B
I know, but there's so much junk! A HN collection would be awesome.

